# Pet Reptile Welfare: The five Freedoms!



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

Like with any animal, welfare is a vital part of good animal management. Below is a very interesting overview of the five freedoms in direct relation to reptiles. I jotted down points from the book as I was reading it in the Uni library so not all the information is there and the sentences are slightly re-structured but the meaning is the same and can be found in the BSAVA Manual or Reptiles (Second Edition) By Simon Girling and Paul Raiti. Its a very good book and a highly recommended read!

Freedom from Thirst Hunger and Malnutrition

Pet reptiles should be offered the correct diet in correct form, for instance...
-	Royal (Ball) Pythons will often not eat unless offered coloured rodents which mimic their natural prey
-	Some arboreal species such as the chameleons will only drink water when sprayed on vegetation rather than from a dish, so misting the interior of the enclosure is advised
-	It was once common practice to feed young herbivorous reptiles animal protein to increase their rate of growth, excessive protein causes the kidneys, liver and intestines to work harder than usual and can result in renal failure. Reptiles such as the Green Iguana are 100% vegetarian and should not be fed animal protein in any form.

Obesity is an increasingly common welfare concern, particularly in large pythons, boas and monitor lizards. Owners are encouraged not to overfeed and to allow their pet to exercise.

Vitamin and mineral balance is an important part of a reptiles diet  imbalances are a potentially life threatening problem. E.g. many reptiles require a source of calcium and vitamin D3, additionally diurnal reptiles that require sunlight to utilise this will need an appropriate UV light source to allow calcium homeostasis and for the prevention of metabolic disorders such as Metabolic Bone Disease.

Freedom from Thermal and physical discomfort

Ambient temperatures are perhaps more important for reptiles than any other type of animal, their core body temperature is dependent on the environment provided with the heat source and thermal gradient preferably in two dimensions with correct ranges to allow them to find their preferred optimal temperature zone (POTZ). Correct heating, suitable for the species is essential for the reptile to perform basic normal physiological tasks such as digestion and immunocompetance. Precautions must also be made so the animal does not burn itself, such as heat guards on bulbs and thermostats used with heat mats to prevent overheating.

Appropriate substrate should also be used and kept clean to keep the reptile comfortable and to prevent the spread of pathogens and parasites. Humidity is also very important. There are vast differences between the native habitat of the green iguana which can be kept at almost 100% humidity in the rainforest and a desert dwelling species, such as the leopard gecko. However during Ecdysis (shedding) the reptile will require an area of slightly higher humidity in the form of a humid hide.

Freedom from Fear and Distress

-	Handling should ideally be kept to a minimum as it can be stressful. Smoking, hand creams and talcum powder should be avoided when handling reptiles.
-	It is important to avoid keeping different species together and occasionally individuals of the same species may need separating to avoid fights.
-	With the enclosure design, do consider the animals need for privacy, being constantly on show with no provision of hiding places is extremely stressful. The vivarea should be large and varied enough to avoid conditions such as rostral abrasions, especially with water dragons. Abrasions are caused by continual attempts to escape through a nonvisual barrier, i.e. vivarium glass. It is worth noting that what may be aesthetically pleasing to humans may not be practically appropriate to fulfil the reptiles basic husbandry needs.

Freedom from Pain, Injury and Disease

-	Overcrowding, unguarded heat sources and design and heat of the vivarium furniture are all potential hazards, careful consideration is needed to make sure dangerous items are avoided and those included are appropriate for the species to be kept.
-	Good hygiene cannot be underestimated.
-	At an early stage vet involvement in the care of the animals is recommended. This starts with basic husbandry and extends through specialised knowledge in treatment and prevention of disease.

Freedom to Express Normal Patterns of Behaviour

-	Thought needs to be given whether a species is primarily arboreal, terrestrial or aquatic. Appropriate furnishings and food presentation that mimic the animals natural habitat should be provided.
-	Environmental enrichment will encourage exercise and avoid obesity. Tortoises may benefit from exercise in gardens.
-	As behaviour is essential to regulate core body temperature, heat sources should be provided in recognisable ways e.g. a basking area for terrapins provided under both heat and light source as they would instinctively expect to find heat where there is light. Arboreal lizards given only heat mats or hot rocks can suffer thermal burns if they have nothing else to climb.
-	Some natural behaviour is controversial, such as feeding live vertebrate prey to carnivorous reptiles. This may be considered a behavioural right but is illegal in the UK as welfare of prey species also has to be taken into consideration.
-	Reproduction although a natural behavioural freedom is perhaps best left to those with experience as there are potential welfare problems, e.g. many female reptiles suffer from dystocia and can be life threatening.

Thought it was interesting and worth sharing!


----------

